# This is weird



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The Mega Mystery Extravaganza EBay Bid-a-thon

The top bid right now converts to $192.85!!!

Who would bid almost $200 on a mystery item?!?!?!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

This is so crazy...and it's from a seller that has never sold anything on Ebay. They have absolutely no feedback. I would never bid on that.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

One must either be crazy or be bored with too much money!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Jan 7 2005, 09:57 AM
> *One must either be crazy or be bored with too much money!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Haha, I think so!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 7 2005, 11:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I think so!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28252
[/B][/QUOTE]


There is also a snowball on there from Texas. Supposedly that area had not gotten snow in over 100 years or something. Here is the link. The bid is over 200$ right now.







Texas Snowball
There is also dirt on there from the same soil that GOT the snow...several different crazy auctions all relating to that snow.(just do a search on "snowball" and then click on the "historical and memoriabilia" link on the side.) I think it was the dirt seller that was going to donate the profits to the Tsunami victims. Crazy stuff though that people will buy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What do you do with a snow ball? Just put it in the freezer? What if your electricity is out? 200 dollars just melts away! Gosh, just go to a red cross to donate money! You don't even know if these people are BSing you!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOOK AT THE PRICE ON THIS SNOWBALL!!!!! OVER 300,000 DOLLARS!!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?! WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE CRAZY PEOPLE? AND THIS SELLER DID NOT SAY THAT HE WAS DONATING IT TO THE TSUNAMI PEOPLE! CAN YOU IMAGINE WHAT THAT KIND OF MONEY WOULD DO TO HELP OVER THERE?! 








YES I KNOW I AM SCREAMING! I CANNOT BELIEVE SOME PEOPLE!!!!









$300,000 SNOWBALL!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 7 2005, 10:49 AM
> * LOOK AT THE PRICE ON THIS SNOWBALL!!!!! OVER 300,000 DOLLARS!!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?! WHAT IS WRONG WITH THESE CRAZY PEOPLE? AND THIS SELLER DID NOT SAY THAT HE WAS DONATING IT TO THE TSUNAMI PEOPLE! CAN YOU IMAGINE WHAT THAT KIND OF MONEY WOULD DO TO HELP OVER THERE?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Look at the bid history. A couple of people were driving the price up (they were bidding against themselves).

Holy $hit. It is up to 1.1 million now!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

THAT darn SNOWBALL IS UP TO 2 MILLION DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow that is very very crazy!







If they have that much to spend on a snow ball.....WOW.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 7 2005, 11:03 AM
> *Wait a second!  I am having a hard time believing this...I just looked at the site no less than 3 minutes ago and it was going for around one million and in less than 3 minutes it has doubled?  This has to be some kind of scam!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28273*


[/QUOTE]

Look at the bid history. There are a bunch of people that just bid against themselves and drive up the price. It has to be a total scam. Who is going to pay $100, much less $2 million, for a snow ball?!?!?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 7 2005, 12:03 PM
> *Wait a second!  I am having a hard time believing this...I just looked at the site no less than 3 minutes ago and it was going for around one million and in less than 3 minutes it has doubled?  This has to be some kind of scam!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28273*


[/QUOTE]

Somebody upped the bid 1 million in one shot!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 7 2005, 11:04 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody upped the bid 1 million in one shot!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28275
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow that is one heck of a bid!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

You know who ever wins it better hope they never lose their electricity so it doesn't melt!! :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 7 2005, 11:26 AM
> *Okay, so I was thinking...Since the Chicagoland Area is under snow, I am going to put up a "Chicago" Snowball.  (Heck, I'll even drive down to Chicago to get real Chicago snow!)  BUT, before I put it up on e-bay I am offering it to all my SM friends for the low, low price of $100,000.  How can you beat that?  I did drop the price considerably because it isn't TEXAS snow, but Chicago snow comes equipped with "real" snow, just like we get here EVERY YEAR!
> 
> So, do I have any takers????
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

eBay sure has some weirdos on it!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It is now up to $10,000,100!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's weird I just refreshed and the $10 million bids (3 or 4 of them) are gone.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Somebody is probably on there messing around and making bogus bids and they are being retracted. Still crazy at 3 million!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this is insane...if it IS real, it is very sad! seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon to sell stupid stuff!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i showed casey the first link. he thinks its a mirror.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The guy at work that showed it to me thinks its a date.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Nicole...I want to bid on your snowball...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jan 7 2005, 02:26 PM
> *i showed casey the first link.  he thinks its a mirror.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28303*


[/QUOTE]


He already answered someone on the page from an email and said it wasn't a mirror. Has me stumped!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 7 2005, 04:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well get in on it while the bidding is still good! In fact, I am feeling sooooooooooooooo generous, I'll throw in an extra snowball for no extra charge!

Come on people *TWO* snowballs for the price of one!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28329
[/B][/QUOTE]


2 balls for the price of 1...OMG this is a deal I just can't refuse :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It's up to $40 million now!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 7 2005, 04:02 PM
> *It's up to $40 million now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


NOW it is REALLY ridiculous!!! You KNOW that they are just bidding to make a joke about it now! That is so dumb!


----------

